# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Hollandse Nieuwe gunstig voor hart- en vaatziekten

## FRANCOIS580

*Hollandse Nieuwe gunstig voor hart- en vaatziekten* 

Romig, supermals en toch stevig met de zilte smaak van de Noordzee als absoluut, culinair hoogtepunt. We kunnen de komende weken weer volop genieten van de Hollandse Nieuwe die we bij voorkeur rauw lusten. Wat is maatjesharing en wanneer spreken we van Hollandse Nieuwe? Maar nog belangrijker: hoe herkennen we verse Hollandse Nieuwe en welk effect heeft het eten ervan op onze gezondheid?

De Hollandse Nieuwe is weer in het land. Zeg tegen Hollandse Nieuwe echter nooit maatjesharing, dat word je door iedere Nederlander beslist kwalijk genomen. Iedere maatjesharing is immers lang heen Hollandse Nieuwe! Wanneer spreken we dan écht van Hollandse Nieuwe?

*Maagdelijke haring*
Naar het leven van de haring werd al heel wat onderzoek verricht. Na de winter is de vis sterk vermagerd, omdat hij dan bitter weinig voedsel in zee vindt. Haring eet in hoofdzaak planton, dat in het voorjaar, met het stijgen van de temperatuur, weer volop beschikbaar is. Daardoor stijgt het vetgehalte van de haring in acht weken van amper vijf naar maar liefst twintig procent. Maatjesharing wordt voor de paring gevangen van half mei tot eind juli. We spreken dan van Hollandse Nieuwe, die van begin juni tot eind augustus mag verkocht worden. Daarna zoekt de vis zijn paaiplaatsen op om hom en kuit te schiet. Vanaf dat ogenblik is het seizoen van de Hollandse Nieuwe definitief achter de rug. Hollandse Nieuwe is dus maagdelijke haring.


*Hoe herkennen?*
Verse Hollandse Nieuwe hebben een heldere oogbol. Bij oude exemplaren is de oogbol troebel, alsof de vis staar heeft. Verse Hollandse Nieuwe is zilver en romig van kleur, en bevat.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Yv

Lekker zo'n Hollandse Nieuwe!!!

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Zeker en vast Yv, en hoe vetteiger (romig) hoe prettiger. Vooral juist op de markt vind ik ze het lekkerst. Daarna hoeft het voor mij niet meer...

Groetjes vanuit Vlaanderen!

----------


## s.spakman

Ze zijn weer HEERLIJK!!!! En bij de fa.Plat (schoonvader van Jan Smit) wordt er de eerste zaterdag een gratis glaasje korenwijn bij geserveerd!!!!! Ook èèn zo'n glaasje (hartversterker) lijkt me prima voor hart en vaten!!!!!

----------

